# Con Skit Idea



## ThisisGabe (Apr 3, 2010)

I want some feed back.

I have an idea for a skit! Say if someone performs the song "I Wish I Were" by Da Vinci's Notebook and then fursuiters, in their respective costumes act out the lyrics? 

Recording
Lyrics


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 3, 2010)

sounds like it would be fun to do.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 3, 2010)

cool! =D .. I get primarily motivated off of feedback, so I'll keep thinking about the idea.. it would need fursuiters of the following species:

Bird, Dog, Deer or a Monkey .. although the only one I couldn't think of would be .. where to find a Monkey fursuit.. =c I've never seen anything like that.

Had I been born a racist I would use an Obama costume. Thank goodness I'm not racist.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 4, 2010)

Deer and monkey seem to be uncommon fursuits. More so for monkey.
I only have a dragon.
Thinking of doing this for Califur?


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 5, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Deer and monkey seem to be uncommon fursuits. More so for monkey.
> I only have a dragon.
> Thinking of doing this for Califur?



if i had a ride there and if it wasn't at the same time as AC.. then tyeah


----------

